# Will he propose in Hawaii?



## imjustlittle (Aug 25, 2011)

Will he propose in Hawaii?
Alrighty, so I'm a little embarrassed that Im here asking this, but am very interested in other peoples thought on my situation. 

My boyfriend and i have been together for a couple years now and knew from the beginning that we would get married and start a family some time down the road. We started planning a trip to Hawaii back in January and will be flying out in a few short weeks. 

A few months ago, he confessed to me TWICE in one week that he would be making me "his forever" during our trip to hawaii. Here's the thing...he was a liiiittle drunk both times. heehee So after the second time i told him the next day what he had been saying. I didnt want him to ruin a possibly WONDERFUL surprise! I think maybe, i shoulda kept my mouth shut! :banghead: In addition to this we have been ring shopping FOUR times over the last year. So i naturally assume that our trip to Hawaii will be a proposal. Buuuut, about two weeks ago he told me that he "just wanted me to know" that he WOULDNT be proposing to hawaii and didnt want me to be sad throughout the trip when it doesnt happen. He's given reasons like "not the right time", "saving for a ring", and even mentioned not wanting to because we have several friends who have stayed at the SAME place we're staying at and have either married or proposed there so he doesn't want to do it the way everyone else has. So im a little (VERY) heartbroken. But almost feel as it he's just trying to throw me off.. 

He's told me many times that he wants it to be a "fairytale" when he does propose...which leads me to think he'll still do it in hawaii because i doubt we'd be in too many other "fairytale"-esque situations.


Here's where is gets interestng.... he randomly decided that we should try to go see my family before hawaii, using the excuse that i probably wont get to see them for awhile due to my work schedule. Sound a little fishy to anyone else? Like maaaaybe asking my dad? LoL Anyhow, I HOPE he does. He's an AMAZING person and my true soulmate. Thanks for reading my rambling thoughts and i'd like to hear any opinions that anyone may have. Wish us (especially me!) luck!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

How in the world are we supposed to know if he's going to propose in Hawaii?

I am excited for you though and hope he does cause you sound really happy!


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Go and just have fun.

When it happens it happens, if both are you are happy and life is going great, do not look at that ring as the happiness that you need. Too many girls are brought up with the notion that getting married is the road to ultimate happiness, wrong. The ultimate happiness is finding your other half that completes you, haha Jerry Maguire.

So, goto Hawaii, have fun, enjoy and just roll with it. DO NOT GO THERE expecting he will propose. Cuz if doesn't happen you're gonna be so pissed at him and you'll make it his fault for not proposing.

Hoping he does pop the question but in the end, enjoy the trip.


----------



## lht285 (Aug 25, 2011)

Have fun on your trip! If he has been talking about marriage it is bound to happen sometime. Have fun and don't sweat when. 

I just hope he proposes in a place that y'all can talk about later lol!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

IJL, agree with the others, go to Hawaii and just have fun no matter what happens! Prepare yourself for either if he proposes or not so that you can't be disappointed either way.

Worst case, he doesn't, then don't let yourself be upset (you will be in Hawaii!!), but do be honest and let him know your feelings and that you were hoping he would.

Like others have said happiness comes not from being proposed to, not from getting engaged, married, having babies etc, happiness comes from within and we find it within us by shaping how our experiences affect our attitude. This is a wonderful time in your life, and the feelings you are experiencing will change and evolve, realize that it is hard, hard work but if you commit not only to your STBH(!) but especially to the marriage itself you can have a special unique bond with each other that will get you through even the worst of times that your marriage will face.

Best Wishes and Aloha!


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Lon said:


> IJL, agree with the others, go to Hawaii and just have fun no matter what happens! Prepare yourself for either if he proposes or not so that you can't be disappointed either way.
> 
> Worst case, he doesn't, then don't let yourself be upset (you will be in Hawaii!!), but do be honest and let him know your feelings and that you were hoping he would.
> 
> ...


.

Hawaii is awesome just enjoy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

well it certainly sounds like something weird is up...

okay, here's what to do


install a keylogger
check phone records and texts
put a VAR under the seat of his car
check credit card receipts



OH WAIT!!


....this isn't the infidelity forum!!!


congrats, it does sound likely that he will propose- go to Hawaii with no expectations and have fun, these sort of memories are the best of my life


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> well it certainly sounds like something weird is up...
> 
> okay, here's what to do
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> okay, here's what to do
> 
> 
> install a keylogger
> ...


Too funny! :rofl:

Yes, it does sound like it may be likely. But events or mood may make him chose another time. So as many have said, be prepared for either. 

I proposed to my wife in Hawaii nearly 23 years ago. It was December 31 early in the morning and I took her to a pier to watch the sunrise and I proposed. She was expecting it to be at midnight so the first words she said was, "I can't believe you asked me now". Not exactly the words I was expecting though she eventually said yes. So really try not to figure out when or where, it will happen so you can enjoy the moment better. Like you she knew too much.

The best part about the morning was that after she said yes we saw a sea turtle (honu) swim by. I grew up in Hawaii and it was the first sea turtle I had ever seen. Since it was an endangered species we figured it was a good sign that they were making a comeback and the honu became a symbol of our marriage and how we would try to make it last. Now one can see plenty of sea turtles all over the islands. They indeed have made a huge comeback over the last 23 years.

Have fun in Hawaii!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll be here all week folks, try the veal



I'm reminded of my proposal

My mother had passed a few years prior and I got her ring from my dad before we stopped speaking to each other (long story involving him secretly marrying his mistress just a few months after my mother's death). I took the ring to a jeweler and had him take the stone out and fit it into a new ring of my choosing- this of course took a week to do.

In the meantime good friends of ours just announced their engagement. They had been dating for at least 9 months less than what me and my wife had been dating. This caused her to break down in tears, crying that they had been dating for a shorter period of time and were getting married and why hadn't I asked her to marry her yet and what was wrong with her/us...etc etc etc

the whole time I had to bite my tongue knowing that all I was doing was waiting for the ring to be ready. I was cursing my friend's name to myself that night.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> I'll be here all week folks, try the veal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AR, my situation was so familiar... my W's mom passed before we were dating, but she had her mom's ring... I too was waiting for the ring to be made but her mom's was still in tact and I couldn't wait anymore so I took it and proposed to her with it, I think she appreciated the sentiment! I could only have wished we were in Hawaii though!


----------

